# SDL_Init() "Bad system call (core dumped)"



## Eponasoft (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm using SDL to develop a simple application. When I use SDL_Init() with SDL_INIT_EVERYTHING, I get "Bad system call (core dumped)". So I then initialized the subsystems one by one until I found the source of the crash...SDL_INIT_TIMER. Any idea why this might be happening? Google was no help. I don't think I'll actually need the SDL timer, but it would be good to know why this is happening, just in case I ever have other SDL-based applications that make use of it.

EDIT: Nevermind, I figured it out...you have to link against pthread for the timer to work. Good to know.


----------

